# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  23% россиян признаются, что изменяли супругам

## Irina

«*Супружеская измена* – один из самых сильных ударов, который могут выдержать далеко не каждые отношения, поэтому неверные супруги предпочитает скрывать такие эпизоды от своих вторых половин, — уточнили социологи. — Однако 23% участников нашего исследования, состоящих в официальном браке, все же нашли в себе смелость признаться, что они нарушили клятву верности, данную при вступлении в брак».

*Судя по результатам опроса, мужчины изменяют (либо признаются в этом) чаще женщин (28% против 17.* Больше всего неверных супругов наблюдается среди респондентов старше 40 лет (32. Имеющие детей изменяют вдвое чаще тех, у кого нет потомства (26% против 13. Можно также заметить, что тяга к походам «на сторону» растет у наших сограждан пропорционально увеличению их доходов.

Женщины, как правило, оправдывают свою неверность конфликтами в семье, желанием отомстить за грубость, неуважение, равнодушие, а также измены мужей: «Отплатила той же монетой»; «Месть за беспочвенные подозрения и обвинения». Чаще, чем мужчины (9% против 4, женщины изменяют супругам потому, что встретили новую любовь и, что называется, потеряли голову. Мужчины же признаются, что изменяют в основном из-за неудовлетворенности интимными отношениями со своими половинами, также на измену их толкает жажда новых ощущений. В пять раз чаще, чем женщины (5% против 1, представители сильного пола оправдывают адюльтер физиологией и генами: «Полигамия свойственна мужчинам»; «Я же самец!».
*
Однако, несмотря на угрозу отношениям в паре, измена не всегда становится поводом для развода.* По мнению половины участников опроса (51, расторгать брак из-за неверности одного или обоих супругов не стоит. При этом почти каждый десятый из них (9 считает, что разводиться нельзя ни в коем случае. «Все в жизни бывает. Минутное увлечение не должно перечеркивать прошлые отношения»; «Это же не мешает продолжать счастливую совместную супружескую жизнь», — рассуждают они. Однако окончательное решение, по мнению респондентов, зависит и от отношений в паре: продолжать жить вместе можно, если «есть уважение и взаимопонимание», «это разовый случай, а не система».

Любопытно, что безработные россияне менее терпимы к изменам вторых половин, нежели трудоустроенные респонденты: в случае неверности супруга, вероятнее всего, расторгнут брак 30% работающих россиян и 37% респондентов, не имеющих работы.

А вот то, что повышенную лояльность в этом вопросе демонстрируют граждане, которым уже доводилось «ходить на сторону», вполне закономерно. Так, на расторжении брака в случае измены партнера твердо настаивают лишь 7% из тех, кто изменял сам, тогда как среди россиян, сохраняющих супружескую верность, таких 16%.

*Никогда не нарушали клятву верности, данную супругам (или, как минимум декларируют это), 70% состоящих в браке женщин и 53% мужчин.* Бережнее остальных к семейному союзу относятся молодые респонденты в возрасте до 23 лет (85. Судя по комментариям респондентов, в их жизни нет места изменам, потому что вторая половинка их «полностью устраивает»: «Я очень люблю мужа»; «Не изменял и не собираюсь»; «Живем больше 20 лет в мире и согласии».

Не захотели отвечать на поставленный вопрос 16% участников исследования. Примечательно, что намного чаще так поступали респонденты, имеющие детей (19% против 9% среди бездетных). «Это слишком личное», — считают они.

----------


## Irina

Не думаю, что изменять будет тот, кто счастлив. Вот к этой статистике прибавить ещё тех, кто несчастлив в браке и не изменяет - и будет ответ на вопрос сколько мужчин считает что они женились не на тех женщинах.  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

Как всегда пи-жь с кучкой хз каких людей (~1000)

----------


## Malaya

все когда то изменяли и будут изменять..

----------

